# Blasc-Client: Link zur Gildenhomepage einfügen möglich?



## Hmmm (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo.

Eine Frage an die Macher von Blasc: Wäre es möglich, auf der Charakterprofil-Site jeder Gilde ein Feld einzufügen, in das man einen Link zur jeweiligen Gilden-HP im Netz setzen kann? So könnten an der Gilde Interessierte sich direkt auf der Gildenhomepage informieren, sich dort bewerben etc.

Danke und Grüße,
Emmi


----------



## Rascal (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Gut möglich, dass dies mit dem neuen System möglich sein wird...

btw: Gehört ins "Meinungen & Anregungen"-Forum... ich verschiebs mal


----------

